# DHCP causes boot time to double, net.eth0 failed

## West201

I went from having a wired connection to wireless. I followed this wiki http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4, and I'm successfully able to use the internet via wireless network. Now when booting the computer I get the following messages. 

```
no configuration specified switching to DHCP
```

This also comes up when booting

```
net.eth0 failed to start 
```

Keep in mind I'm still able use the internet, it just slows down the boot time by 15-20 seconds

```
jesse # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr e0:69:95:c0:0e:fd  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:40 Base address:0xc000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:504 (504.0 B)  TX bytes:504 (504.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr ac:81:12:5f:41:bb  

          inet addr:192.168.1.66  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::ae81:12ff:fe5f:41bb/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:15051 errors:0 dropped:10 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:11511 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:15529622 (14.8 MiB)  TX bytes:1622073 (1.5 MiB)
```

```
jesse # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   No configuration specified; defaulting to DHCP

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running udhcpc ...

No resolv.conf for interface eth0

No resolv.conf for interface eth0

 *     start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/bin/busybox'                                                                                                          [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start

```

----------

## Hu

What do you want to do?  You have several options.  You can have wired networking start only when a root-privileged user explicitly starts the interface, have wired networking start only when a carrier is detected, or maintain the current behavior of always starting DHCP.  Additionally, you can get rid of the warning about the configuration if you specify how you want eth0 to be configured.

To make eth0 start only on request, remove it from the runlevel.  To make eth0 start, but only acquire a lease if a carrier is present, emerge --noreplace --ask --verbose sys-apps/ifplugd or emerge --noreplace --ask --verbose sys-apps/netplug.  Those are the names in the OpenRC documentation.  I always have a wired link, so I have not tested them personally.

----------

## West201

 *Hu wrote:*   

> What do you want to do?  You have several options.  You can have wired networking start only when a root-privileged user explicitly starts the interface, have wired networking start only when a carrier is detected, or maintain the current behavior of always starting DHCP.  Additionally, you can get rid of the warning about the configuration if you specify how you want eth0 to be configured.
> 
> To make eth0 start only on request, remove it from the runlevel.  To make eth0 start, but only acquire a lease if a carrier is present, emerge --noreplace --ask --verbose sys-apps/ifplugd or emerge --noreplace --ask --verbose sys-apps/netplug.  Those are the names in the OpenRC documentation.  I always have a wired link, so I have not tested them personally.

 

Thanks for replying. I want a wireless connection (which I already have). But when I boot I get DHCP and net.eth0 messages. It doubles the boot time, even after removing dchcp and net.eth0 from the runlevel. I just want a wireless connection (only wireless), when I boot DHCP will display this "waiting for the carrier" (even after removing DHCP) for 10 seconds, then again for another 10 seconds. 

Thanks for your help,

----------

## Hu

What is the output of rc-update show -v ; cat -n /etc/conf.d/eth0 ; eix -I plug?

----------

